# *Big Changes!!!*(Picture Heavy)



## Scienceluvr8 (May 17, 2009)

Well, I was at petco yesterday, and I found this adorable Halfmoon betta!
Below, I present to you Pipsqueak!!!:-D

Below his pics, are those of Flapjack in his new tank!;-)


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

Beautiful tank!! Not only do we have the same live plant, but we got the same fake plant!! That is the one Flair loves...

And gorgeous betta!!


----------



## Scienceluvr8 (May 17, 2009)

Thanks, yeah I noticed that too when I looked at your pics as well, lol! 
Yeah, Pip is very small, but he thinks he's so big, he flares at everything! I would like to know he old he is though...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's beautiful!! Congrats!


----------



## xRacheLx (Jun 30, 2009)

He is a beauty. Congratz. Lovely tank arangment, btw.


----------



## BettaSquirt (Jun 2, 2009)

Wow! I love The tanks! Your bettas colors are so beautiful! Flapjack is really really really cute, i love his color. But so is Pipsqueak.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

He is a great looking


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

sorry! 
Great looking guy!!!


----------



## AlfaTheBeta (May 11, 2009)

very pretty fish. and love the fake plant, i have one too


----------



## Scienceluvr8 (May 17, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments, Flapjack seems to be warming up to his tank now, he was really upset when I moved him, I guess he realizes he now has more space, lol. And as for Pip, yeah he's a cutie!! Anyone know he old he may be?? I know its kind of hard to tell from the pictures though, I need a better camera


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

If he's small then he may be fairly young.


----------



## Scienceluvr8 (May 17, 2009)

Yeah, but it's going to be so exciting watching him grow and turn into a beautiful halfmoon!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I always wanted a real young one that I could watch grow into a beautiful adult.


----------



## Scienceluvr8 (May 17, 2009)

Yeah, I actually wasn't going to get him, I planned on getting this all yellow halfmoon, but I just couldn't resist him. I had never seen one so young, and I so I couldn't pass, lol.


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

Looks great! I bet he is really happy there


----------



## Scienceluvr8 (May 17, 2009)

Thanks!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

An all yellow one would be pretty, too. Too bad you couldn't get both! lol


----------



## Scienceluvr8 (May 17, 2009)

Oh yeah, believe me, if I could I would. I had such a hard time grasping the fact that I could only get one, lol. Decisions, decisions...anyways, I was so tempted I was thinking of just getting a bowl and putting the yellow one in there, but I just couldn't do it. If its not a tank with a filter, for some reason I feel bad...oh well.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I have the same castle, which Deimos loves. He likes to go through the windows, though it freaks me out, because they look so small.


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

where is everyone finding yellow bettas?? lol i want a cool color like that


----------



## Scienceluvr8 (May 17, 2009)

Oh wow, no my Flapjack is a little too big to go through the windows, in fact I would imagine any betta would be, lol. I imagine yours is very small then. As for the yellow bettas, there was a yellow halfmoon at my petco, and a yellow VT at Wal Mart that I saw today(very tempted, but I stopped myself :-( )


----------

